# Reports of Raikkonen, Loeb and Coulthard in Peugeot 908 HDi at Le Mans May be Rumor



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There's no doubt that the 2010 24 Hours of Le Mans will be an incredible matchup. Audi returns with its R15 TDI ready to prove itself after a surprise 2009 loss, Aston Martin returns fighting for P1 class victory and returning 2009 winners Peugeot return to try to hold on to the crown. Rumors today suggest that Peugeot may field a fourth car sponsored by Red Bull and driven by F1 greats Raikkonen, Loeb and Coulthard. F1 greatness doesn't always translate into endurance greatness as previous F1 talentladen Peugeot squads have proven. Still, if true the presence of these driver superstars would most assuredly bring plenty of additional attention to our favorite 24-Hour endurance race.
It's important to note though, the word flying around the web right now is that this is a done deal and we've seen no official confirmation as of this writing.
More after the jump.
* Full Story *


----------

